# TV in DF



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello, we arrived a week or so ago in the DF and are settling in.

One question that came up that we thought we'd consult the experts on the forum is about TV.

In our apartment building we are able to choose from Cablevision and Sky. We would like to know about channels in English.

Can anyone tell us if they've figured out if Cablevision or Sky has more English channels? 

If anyone can give us a summary of what is available on each it would be greatly appreciated. I haven't found this info on their website, and I am afraid to trust what I am told over the phone by a salesperson.

Thanks in advance,
Angie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sky doesn't have nearly as much as cable, here in Jalisco. However, your bet bet would be to ask your neighbors in the same building. Perhaps a couple of them would let you surf for an hour or two.


----------

